# Sierra Ranch Classic



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I just wanted to add that the single bird who survived the complete race series, finished 132 out of 361 birds at the Sierra Ranch Classic 375 miles (ZEPPELIN 12 8). Nothing spectacular, but it survived. I donated the bird after the series to the Fresno Racing Club fundraiser, who are a great bunch of guys! I hope it does well as a breeder, but who knows!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Still a fete in itself Don.Youre a credit to the sport,you've helped alot of people out,including some on here,Giving them birds.


----------



## triple7loft (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice job shows the grit 






bbcdon said:


> I just wanted to add that the single bird who survived the complete race series, finished 132 out of 361 birds at the Sierra Ranch Classic 375 miles (ZEPPELIN 12 8). Nothing spectacular, but it survived. I donated the bird after the series to the Fresno Racing Club fundraiser, who are a great bunch of guys! I hope it does well as a breeder, but who knows!


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

That is great @bbcdon


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm one of the guys that Don helped out by giving me two well bred babies to fly. He paid the shipping cost and all and didn't know me from a bale of hay. The birds wound up being my best flyers that year and the cock sired a baby this year that won over a $1000 in a One Loft Race. A real credit to the sport. Thanks again Don!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

raftree,
Send me a couple of them $$$ winners!
And he's also donated birds to numerous club fund raisers,including member First To Hatch's this year.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Great job Don!!!


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Don, you are one the most generous and kind-hearted persons in the sport of pigeon racing, if not in all walks of life! The sport of pigeon racing is more enjoyable when guys like you are around. Too many times, I've met people who claim to be giving, but have their own agendas. The only agenda you have is to help people become successful and enjoy the sport. Best wishes for you in 2013 Don!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I just wanted to add that the single bird who survived the complete race series, finished 132 out of 361 birds at the Sierra Ranch Classic 375 miles (ZEPPELIN 12 8). Nothing spectacular, but it survived. I donated the bird after the series to the Fresno Racing Club fundraiser, who are a great bunch of guys! I hope it does well as a breeder, but who knows!


Are you going to do the same race in 2013? I watched it this year I think it's a race I would like to try.
Dave


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Are you going to do the same race in 2013? I watched it this year I think it's a race I would like to try.
> Dave


Yes I am. I plan on sending 10-12 birds this year. Steve Sterchi is one of the nicest people you will ever meet . I call him usually once a week, and share our thought on other matters also. In my opinion, he is a great guy and handler!!!


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> Yes I am. I plan on sending 10-12 birds this year. Steve Sterchi is one of the nicest people you will ever meet . I call him usually once a week, and share our thought on other matters also. In my opinion, he is a great guy and handler!!!


You're going big time now! That many birds means you mean business. Good luck.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Xueoo said:


> You're going big time now! That many birds means you mean business. Good luck.


Thank you, I appreciate it. At my age, time is not on my side. I have to do it in a hurry, ha ha!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Remember 2012 zepplin 8 BB C that you gave me for a new guy, he went off to the NAVY and gave him to me. last year he bread a 1st place at 100 mi and was top 10% in almost every race. Next year I'm sending his young to an OLR.I wont send him to the Sierra Ranch it wouldn't be rite to beat you with your own bird. LOL
Dave

Sorry that was, 2011 Zeppelin 8


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

bbcdon said:


> I just wanted to add that the single bird who survived the complete race series, finished 132 out of 361 birds at the Sierra Ranch Classic 375 miles (ZEPPELIN 12 8). Nothing spectacular, but it survived. I donated the bird after the series to the Fresno Racing Club fundraiser, who are a great bunch of guys! I hope it does well as a breeder, but who knows!


 Congratulations ! 1st on having a bird that survived a tough series of races, and then for helping out the Fresno Club ! As anyone who has ever sent birds to a One Loft race knows, surviving the training and a series of races, where if your bird is in the loft, it has to go, ready or not, can sometimes be very challenging. Even having the bird survive can be a major accomplishment, as many will not. Good luck in 2013, and I sincerely mean that.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Kal-El said:


> Don, you are one the most generous and kind-hearted persons in the sport of pigeon racing, if not in all walks of life! The sport of pigeon racing is more enjoyable when guys like you are around. Too many times, I've met people who claim to be giving, but have their own agendas. The only agenda you have is to help people become successful and enjoy the sport. Best wishes for you in 2013 Don!


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Congratulations ! 1st on having a bird that survived a tough series of races, and then for helping out the Fresno Club ! As anyone who has ever sent birds to a One Loft race knows, surviving the training and a series of races, where if your bird is in the loft, it has to go, ready or not, can sometimes be very challenging. Even having the bird survive can be a major accomplishment, as many will not. Good luck in 2013, and I sincerely mean that.


Thank you Warren.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

*Thank Don!*

Wow, so much I have missed. I haven't been on here in ages. But to clearify some things Don did donate that bird to us here in Fresno but it was to the Central Valley Invitational . But no big deal. That bird sold and went to his new happy owner in Idaho. The full sibling also donated by Don went to Minnesota. Don has been a big contributing factor here and has donated every time without question. SR Classic is a race I have been flying in the last two years and I have attended the event last three years. Steve is a gentleman and will take great care of your bird as a handler I believe he is one of the best. (Just my personal opinion) Take it with a grain of salt. Anyhow, this year we have raised over 1600 in our annual fundraiser, it pays for one whole young bird season of flying so our members will pay zip in young birds this year. I want to thank all the donators and buyers as well and if your interested in help a club out you can go to cvirpc.org and check out our band race. Good luck to everyone next year and happy flying!
Chou


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Group hug!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Xueoo said:


> Group hug!


 LMAO !


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> I just wanted to add that the single bird who survived the complete race series, finished 132 out of 361 birds at the Sierra Ranch Classic 375 miles (ZEPPELIN 12 8). Nothing spectacular, but it survived. I donated the bird after the series to the Fresno Racing Club fundraiser, who are a great bunch of guys! I hope it does well as a breeder, but who knows!


Congratulations sir! You are definitely helping many others to find, and enjoy, the racing hobby. Thank you for your donations of your birds, time, and experiences. 

Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> LMAO !


Even old goats can quit butting heads from time to time.


----------

